# Chimera Question



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Ive been doing a lot of color pondering lately obviously. I'll use Stetsons Mr Blue as an example. He is both black and chestnut. When being bred which color genetics would he pass on? The black or the chestnut? Chance of either? What determines that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It depends on what which cells are the in the genetic makeup of his scrotum and if both testicles carry the same DNA or not. 

gosh that was a weird sentence to type out :lol:


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Haha. I was actually thinking that's what the answer was but just wanted to make sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

There was a human lady who needed a kidney transplant. All three of her sons got themselves tested to see if they were matches, as good sons would. Through the testing process, it turned out that one of her sons was not her biological child, but was related to her. Through more testing, they discovered that she had absorbed a twin while she was in her mother's womb. One of her ovaries belonged to herself, one to the twin she had parts of. This son who was not her biological child must have come from an egg released from the twin's ovary.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ THAT is SOOOO cool. Wow.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep and there is another case of a woman whose both ovaries belong to her absorbed twin and it almost cost her the custody of her children She's Her Own Twin - ABC News


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

That's insane! And interesting. Thanks for sharing. I might have to look up his foals when I get home. I think he had like 12...and all were solid except one minimally marked. 

Would his white marking genetic makeup belong to one of the particular colors as well? As in he could be a mix of a solid chestnut and black overo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Bridgertrot said:


> That's insane! And interesting. Thanks for sharing. I might have to look up his foals when I get home. I think he had like 12...and all were solid except one minimally marked.
> 
> Would his white marking genetic makeup belong to one of the particular colors as well? As in he could be a mix of a solid chestnut and black overo.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am going to pretend you didn't use the "o" word lol.

Yes, white patterning would be connected to one set of DNA.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

^^ Above woman gave birth to her sister's child who technically conceived with her husband. Now THAT is a great soap episode.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

ThirteenAcres said:


> ^^ Above woman gave birth to her sister's child who technically conceived with her husband. Now THAT is a great soap episode.


Oh TA... you missed something... The child is possessed by the spirit of her absorbed biological mother... NOW it's a soapie


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Oh TA... you missed something... The child is possessed by the spirit of her absorbed biological mother... NOW it's a soapie


Duh! And the biological mother is out for revenge for the surviving twin!

I imaging a chimeric stud would be tricky. Can you imagine having to DNA type foals of an unknown chemeric?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

So I guess in that case you'd have to biopsy the kidney you want to replace to see if it's genetically the woman's or her sister's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmmm, human chimeras, that's freaky just to think about.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah I know. I used the O word haha My bad. I was just quickly typing out the post and didn't realize. xD

Perhaps we should produce this soap and make all sorts of monies. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

